# COBWEB Course



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. (Cops on Bikes with Education for Bicyclists)
Basic Police Mountain Bike Patrol School

Date: May 3,4,5, 2004
Hosted By: National Park Service - Charlestown Navy Yard
Time: 8am-4pm
Cost: $229.00 per officer, with payment due on or before the first class

To reserve seats for this class, please call C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. at 781-395-8708


----------

